# What's the best way to do a quiff?



## MusicNMakeup (Jul 19, 2008)

I've seen some videos on youtube.com by hairstylists doing quiffs and they are all impressive. Doesn't look that complicated...just sectioning off the front area of hair and pulling it up straight, back combing it and then combing it all back with ALOT of hairspray and some pins to hold it in place.

I'm not interested in the ones like Gwen Stefani has. SHe's beauftiful and her hair is always perfect.

I'm more of a rocker, have dark hair and so I'm looking to do a quiff, but a "messy" one...if there is such a thing?

If anyone knows of a good rocker quiff, please let me know.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, you could try putting the pins in both ways so that changes the neatness of the quiff a bit. I think to make it more messy the only thing you can really do is mess it up a bit with your fingers and then instead of putting hair spray on it (which would set it neater) try adding a bit of texturising wax with your fingertips or spraying on some texturising spray which will make it more messy. My favourite texturising products are Garnier Fructis Surf Hair which have the beach look spray and the texturising wax which will leave your hair a lot more messy and flexible than hairspray.

Hope that helped


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 19, 2008)

you could also leave it teased all the way through for a messier look rahter than smoothing out the top layer of hair


----------



## KatJ (Jul 20, 2008)

Is this the look you're going for?


----------

